# Lan-Kabel verschmorrt immer



## Kindgenius (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß echt nicht was mein PC gegen mich hat, zuerst gehht Graka kaputt, dann funktioniert der CPU-Lüfter nicht und jetzt frisst er ständig meine Lan-Kabel auf. Das ist jetzt schon mein 5tes...

Wenn ich sehe, dass mein Router sich ständig mit meinem PC in Verbindung setzt in Fom von "Lan ist ausgesteckt" - "Netzwerkadresse wird bezogen" - "Lan ist ausgesteckt" usw., dann zieh ich mal kurz den Kabel raus und sehe, dass das Plastik an den kleinen, goldenen Metallstücken zugeschmorrt ist und so die Verbindung versperrt. Manchmal ist sogar eine von den kleinen Metallscheiben an dem Kabel weg!
Weiß nicht ob ihr euch es vorstellen könnt...jedenfalls geht es so nicht weiter! Was ist das für ein Kack?! Ich hab auch keine Lust jedes Mal einen neuen Kabel für 10 Euro zu kaufen, bloss weil mein PC so ein Arschloch ist und ständig irgendwas kaputt macht!!! 


Lüfter dürfte das Problem nicht beheben, weil die Lan-Verbindung ja in einen "geschlossenen" Metallkasten reingeht. Und W-Lankarte dürfte nicht mehr reinpassen, da die Scheiß GPUs heutezutage ja schon mit ihrem kacklüfter den halben PC-Raum beanspruchen!

Wäre für jede Idee dankbar!


----------



## Caps-lock (25. September 2010)

So wie du deinen Rechner behandelst, wundert mich nicht, dass er sich gegen dich wendet...

Wenn es tatsächlich fast zu einem Schwelbrand kommt würd ich mir überlegen ob der Rechner nicht vielleicht auch ein Gesundheitsrisiko ist.
Was für ein Netzteil hast du ?
Hast du den Rechner selber zusammengebaut ?


----------



## Kindgenius (25. September 2010)

Lol und wie behandle ich bitte meinen Rechner? Sicher hast du ein Webcam bei mir installiert... 

Was für Werte brauchst du vom Netzteil?
Nein.


----------



## Sunyo (25. September 2010)

Hersteller, Modell, Wattangaben usw. wären hilfreich.


----------



## aseari (25. September 2010)

@ Kindgenius: So, wie du hier auftritts ist die Vermutung von Caps-Lock berechtigt.

Eventuell hat dein Mainboard auch 'ne Macke oder der Router hat eine. Ich gehe aber eher vom Mainboard aus.


----------



## Kindgenius (25. September 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> @ Kindgenius: So, wie du hier auftritts ist die Vermutung von Caps-Lock berechtigt.



Gut, das reicht mir. Bevor ich mich hier von irgendwelchen unbegründeten Vorurteilen, die nichtmal ansatzweise Grund und Boden haben, kleinmachen lasse, lange ich lieber das Innere meines Rechners bei Stromzufuhr an. Wer da noch ruhig und ordentlich bleiben/schreiben kann, wenn der PC einen seit 5 Monaten ohne Pause in Verzweiflung bringt...

Macht euch keine Mühe, ich werde das schon alleine hinkriegen.


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2010)

Liegt am Netzteil oder am Mainboard. Könnte auch am Router liegen, halte ich aber für Unwahrscheinlich. Es deutet alles darauf hin, dass auf deinem Lan-Port - aus welchem Grund auch immer- viel zu viel Strom/Spannung ankommt.


----------



## Kindgenius (25. September 2010)

Klingt schonmal logisch. Kann ich über BIOS oder Windowssoftware den Stromzufuhr regeln?

Kann man da überhaupt etwas machen?


----------



## Blut und Donner (25. September 2010)

Scheint ein Defekt zu sein. Mainboard oder Netzteil. Poste doch mal beides, (Hersteller & Modell)


----------



## spectrumizer (25. September 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Gut, das reicht mir. Bevor ich mich hier von irgendwelchen unbegründeten Vorurteilen, die nichtmal ansatzweise Grund und Boden haben, kleinmachen lasse, lange ich lieber das Innere meines Rechners bei Stromzufuhr an. Wer da noch ruhig und ordentlich bleiben/schreiben kann, wenn der PC einen seit 5 Monaten ohne Pause in Verzweiflung bringt...
> 
> Macht euch keine Mühe, ich werde das schon alleine hinkriegen.


Sorry, aber das liest sich wie:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was erwartest du denn bitte an Antworten, wenn deine einzigen Informationen im Eingangspost sind, dass dein Rechner ein "A****loch" ist, der was gegen dich hat, weil er dir deine Peripherie schrottet und sowieso alles andere auch sch****e ist?

Da hat Caps-Lock schon recht. Wie es in den Wald, oder das Forum, hineinruft, schallt es auch wieder raus. Ein bisschen mehr Sachlichkeit würde keinem schaden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (25. September 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Klingt schonmal logisch. Kann ich über BIOS oder Windowssoftware den Stromzufuhr regeln?
> 
> Kann man da überhaupt etwas machen?



Ich fürchte da wirst du nicht viel machen können. Einstellen lässt sich das nicht soweit ich weiß und höchstwahrscheinlich wirst du entweder das Mainboard oder das Netzteil wechseln müssen. Woran es genau liegt lässt sich nur durch trial and error (Austausch der verschiedenen Teile) oder durch professionelle Messinstrumente feststellen.

Ich denke in diesem Fall wirst du nicht darum herumkommen einen Techniker aufzusuchen (oder du hast Ersatznetzteile / Mainboards von Kumpels oder anderen Rechnern die du testweise nutzen kannst).


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (26. September 2010)

du benutzt nicht zufällig Lan über Steckdose oder? Also über euer Stromnetz zuhause wo so nen stecker in die Steckdose kommt und da dann das Lan kabel dran. Vielleicht pumpts da zu viel Saft durch den Stecker. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde... zu wenig informationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (26. September 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da hat Caps-Lock schon recht. Wie es in den Wald, oder das Forum, hineinruft, schallt es auch wieder raus. Ein bisschen mehr Sachlichkeit würde keinem schaden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> Wer da noch ruhig und ordentlich bleiben/schreiben kann, wenn der PC einen seit 5 Monaten ohne Pause in Verzweiflung bringt...



Wenn von dir nachher nicht viel kommt bezüglich des Themas, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass dein Post mal aus dem Finger gesaugt worden ist bzw. vollkommen nutzlos ist.

So, nun zum Thema:

Ne, also ich benutze LAN über Router. So der Standardfall.
Ich habe mir schon oft überlegt, dass vom Netzteil irgendwie zu viel Strom kommen muss, weil meine Mäuse und Tastaturen (und alles mögliche, nicht nur die) mal einfach gestorben sind. Und wenn ich die mal für 10 Minuten ausstecke, dann funktionieren diese auch wieder für 10 Minuten~ ....Kondensator oder sowas kaputt?

Naja Netzteil hat ein Logo mit "HKC" drauf, scheint Hersteller zu sein. Modell: SZ-420PDR

Unter anderem steht dran: 
+12V Max.Load 15V
+5V.+12V.+3.3V. Max.Load : 420W

Könnt ihr was damit anfangen?


----------



## Palimbula (26. September 2010)

Das Netzteil klingt schwer nach einem China-Böller --> Netzteil minderer/miesester Qualität. Ich denke, dass die Überspannungen von diesem ausgehen und dir daher reglmässig Komponenten "hopps" gehen. Theoretisch sollte es bereits reichen ein besseres Netzteil einzubauen. Ich denke aber, dass auch andere Komponenten (vor allem das Mainboard) Schaden genommen haben. Solltest du noch Gewährleistung auf dem Rechner haben, bringe den zurück zum Händler. Ansonsten empfehle ich dir einen neuen zu kaufen.

Technische Daten des Netzteils --> http://www.hood.de/auction/39323004/super-silent-420w-netzteil-hkc-sz-420pdr-12er-luefter.htm


----------



## Kindgenius (26. September 2010)

Im AGB vom Händler steht:

Die Gewährleistung erlischt bei Überspannungen, unsachgemäßer Verwendung ...blabla...und sowie bei Fremdeingriffen durch nicht von hardwareversand.de autorisierte Personen.

Ich hab jetzt aber ne eigene GPU eingebaut, soll das heißen ich habe keine Garantie mehr? Omg.

Und was für ein Netzteil könnt ihr empfehlen? 

Systemdaten 

athlon II x3 425 
4gb geil RAM
radeon hd 5770 
500GB HDD


Achja: Wie soll ich dem Händler das am besten erklären? Ich mein, ich kann ja nicht einfach sagen "Eh junge, da ist ein China-teil drin, das macht meine Sachen kaputt, weil da zu viel Strom kommt."
Ausserdem steht dass bei Überspannungen Garantie erlischt. Ja was soll ich da jetzt sagen, wenn das vom Haus aus schon eine Überspannung hat?
Ich brauche halt irgendwas festes, belegbares 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (26. September 2010)

> Ich mein, ich kann ja nicht einfach sagen "Eh junge, da ist ein China-teil drin, das macht meine Sachen kaputt, weil da zu viel Strom kommt."


Wenn mir ein Kunde so kommen würde, würde ich auch erstmal auf den Nichtsohilfsbereit-Modus stellen.


....aber du könntest Hardwareversand eine Mail schreiben die so anfangen könnte:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren vom Hardwareversand,

ich haben bei Ihnen am DATUM einen Computer erworben. Jedoch treten in letzter Zeit vermehrt Fehler auf, die dazu führen das ich Sorge habe, dass mein PC für mich zu einer Gefahrenquelle geworden ist.
Dann beschreibst du das Problem mit der Überspannung und das dir Lankabel verschmoren und dann schaust du weiter.

Wobei wir da wieder bei der uralten Frage sind ob Garantie erlöschen kann, wenn du Hardware in deinem Computer umbaust.
Ich kenn mich mit dem Hardwareversand null aus und weiß nicht wie pingelig die sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Palimbula (26. September 2010)

Änderungen an der Hardware des Computers können sich negativ auf die Garantie auswirken, die Gewährleistung ist davon jedoch nicht betroffen.


----------



## OldboyX (26. September 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Im AGB vom Händler steht:
> 
> Die Gewährleistung erlischt bei Überspannungen, unsachgemäßer Verwendung ...blabla...und sowie bei Fremdeingriffen durch nicht von hardwareversand.de autorisierte Personen.



Bei Überspannungen in deinem Stromnetz erlischt sie natürlich, denn dafür kann der Hersteller / Händler nichts. Bei Überspannungen auf dem Mainboard, verursacht durch ein schlechtes Netzteil erlischt da natürlich nichts.

Der Rest ist AGB- BLABLA um sich möglichst abzusichern, aber das Gesetz steht immer über den AGB und das besagt für Desktop-Computer, dass du auch einzelne Komponenten tauschen kannst / den Rechner aufschrauben kannst ohne dass gleich die Gewährleistung erlischt. Einfach nicht ins Bockshorn jagen lassen.




> Ich hab jetzt aber ne eigene GPU eingebaut, soll das heißen ich habe keine Garantie mehr? Omg.



Garantie =! Gewährleistung. Das sind zwei völlig verschiedene paar Schuhe. Garantie gibt HWV glaube ich sowieso keine, du hast aber auf alle Einzelkomponenten die Herstellergarantie (müsstest du rausfinden wie das bei deinem Netzteil und Mainboard ist).



> Und was für ein Netzteil könnt ihr empfehlen?



Da reicht ein 400 W Netzteil von einer "Marke" (Corsair, Coolermaster, Seasonic, Enermax, OCZ, Cougar, usw.). Die sind alle besser als der Chinaböller den du hast.




> Achja: Wie soll ich dem Händler das am besten erklären? Ich mein, ich kann ja nicht einfach sagen "Eh junge, da ist ein China-teil drin, das macht meine Sachen kaputt, weil da zu viel Strom kommt."
> Ausserdem steht dass bei Überspannungen Garantie erlischt. Ja was soll ich da jetzt sagen, wenn das vom Haus aus schon eine Überspannung hat?
> Ich brauche halt irgendwas festes, belegbares
> 
> ...



"Ey Junge" würde ich nicht sagen, aber einfach das Problem schildern. Und wie gesagt sind mit den Überspannungen solche gemeint die aufgrund deines Stromnetztes entstehen. Du kannst aber relativ gut argumentieren, dass sonst im ganzen Haus nicht ständig irgendwelche elektronischen Geräte kaputt gehen (hoffe ich mal, sonst hast du ein Problem) sondern, dass dies ausschließlich Teile betrifft, die von besagtem Netzteil versorgt werden.


----------



## Kindgenius (26. September 2010)

Wow, vielen Dank! Hab denen jetzt ne Email geschrieben, mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## Kindgenius (30. Oktober 2010)

Leute ich krieg echt die Meise...

Die haben mir jetzt ein neues System geschickt, mit einige neue Komponenten wie CPU, Netzteil (zum Glück), und einem Kartelesergerät (wollte ich zwar nicht aber auch gut).

Jetzt habe ich nach 1 Woche exakt die selbe Scheiße vor meinen Augen, bloss dass diesmal der Anschluss vom Lan-Kabel heil ist (also nicht verschmorrt oder sonstiges) aber die Lan-Kontakte total verbogen sind.

Langsam glaube ich, ich habe Leute hier im Haus, die gar nicht scharf drauf sind, dass ich ins Internet komm?...

Es sieht grad so aus, nachdem ich die Kontakte mit der Pinzette etwas gerade gerückt habe. Jetzt steht im Windows ich hätte kein Kabel angeschlossen, aber Internet funzt immer noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

wie ihr sehen könnt, ist der linke Teil von den Kontaken nicht richtig angesetzt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

um es nochmal zu verdeutlichen: Wenn ihr von der Seite gucken würdet auf die Kontakte dann müssten sie normalerweise so aussehen / es sieht aber grad wie ein ( aus


Ich bin echt am Ende meines Wissens...Überspannung dürfte es wohl nicht mehr sein, Netzteil kommt vom Corsair 430W, also hochqualitatives Ding.

Sollte ich mal mit eine ganz billige Netzwerkkarte probieren?Funktioniert das überhaupt mit so ne Karte, also einen direkten Anschluss an den Router? Der z.B. http://www.amazon.de...9KXZK9RSB1S3R4J


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

Bischen unscharf die Bilder.
Zudem scheinst du wirklich nicht sehr sorgsam mit der Hardware umzugehen, so verbogen wie die beiden Federn sind.

Zum anderen sind die Kontakte, auch Pin genannt immer gebogen damit sie eine Federwirkung auf den Gegenkontakt haben. In dem Fall auf den Kontakt des Steckers. Nur berühren dürfen sie sich nicht. 
Die Pins auf Bild 1 sehen vollkommen normal aus.

Hast du dir schon mal den Router angeschaut, hängt da ein zweiter Rechner drann?
Wenn ja funktionier der einwandfrei?

Dann solltes dir das Gerät mal als Fehlerquelle vor nehmen. Anderer Steckplatz bentzen ... 

Zum anderen schauen das hinter dem Rechner genug Platz ist, keinen Druck auf die Stecker bringen, ebenso keine mechanische Spannung, Stauwärme vermeiden. 
Auch Wärmebelastung in Zusammenhang mit mechanischer Belastung des Steckers kann zu beeinträchtigungen führen.


----------



## Kindgenius (30. Oktober 2010)

Tut mir leid, dass ich kein Modelfotograf bin, der auch für ne Ameise die richtige Kamera dabei habe.
Nicht sorgsam...glaubst du eigentlich, ich verbiege zum Spass diese Pins?... -.- Wenn du die Metallstücke da an der Seite meinst, dann beschwer dich bei hardwareversand...die haben mir das so geschickt...

Ja.
Ja.

Ok probier ich.

Rechner hat genug Platz, da ist kein Druck auf den Stecker, ich steck ihn normal in den vorgesehenen Anschluss und das wars. Was heißt mechanische Spannung? Hab darüber gegooglet und da kommt nur so Physikformeln oh gott 

Wie kann ich denn zB Stauwärme vermeiden? Da ist auch wirklich keine Belastung oder Druck oder sonstiges auf der Kabel. Ich nehm die Kabel in die Hand und steck es in den Anschluss rein, was kann man da falsch machen? :/

Danke für die Tipps.

Ach und guck mal auf Bild 1, Vergleich mal den linken Teil mit dem rechten Teil. Beim rechten Teil ist nicht so ne große Lücke zwischen den Pins und dem Anschlussgehäuse. Das ist wie wenn eine unsichtbare Hand auf die Pins drückt, die sind weiter eingangen.


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich meine damit das die Kabel nicht an die Zimmerwand gedrückt werden. Wobei wir da auch schon bei der Stauwärme wären. Also Abstand zur Wand halten damit die Luft, die aus der Kiste geblasen wird auch gut vom Rechner weg kommt. Heißt auch dan man den Rechner nicht zu Müllt damit Luft nach oben entweichen kann.

Das Kabel in den Stecker stecken bis es mit einem Klick einrastet, dann nich daran ziehen um es irgendwo hin verlegen zu können, soweit zur mechanischen Spannung. 
Dir an der Nase zu ziehen ist auch mechanische Spannung und bedarf keiner Formel 


Wie gesagt, die Pins sind soweit das auf dem Bild ersichtlich ist vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Wäre das nicht so, läßt sich der Stecker auch nicht ganz einfach einstecken.


----------



## Kindgenius (30. Oktober 2010)

Aber glaub mir, es soll nicht so sein.
Es gibt ständig wackelkontakt, und es hat ja auch nicht irgendwo seine Richtigkeit, wenn sich die Pins von selber sich verbiegen. Beim letzten PC ist ein Pin sogar ganz reingegangen in der Büchse, sodass überhaupt kein Kontakt mehr vorhanden ist.


----------



## Bighorn (30. Oktober 2010)

Schon mal ein anderes Kabel versucht?


----------



## Kindgenius (31. Oktober 2010)

Das ist schon mein 7tes, was ich durch die Probleme neukaufen musste.


----------



## Maxam (31. Oktober 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Leute ich krieg echt die Meise...
> 
> Die haben mir jetzt ein neues System geschickt, mit einige neue Komponenten wie CPU, Netzteil (zum Glück), und einem Kartelesergerät (wollte ich zwar nicht aber auch gut).
> 
> ...


WAS MACHST DU MIT NER PINZETTE DA DRAN?



> Sollte ich mal mit eine ganz billige Netzwerkkarte probieren?Funktioniert das überhaupt mit so ne Karte, also einen direkten Anschluss an den Router? Der z.B. http://www.amazon.de...9KXZK9RSB1S3R4J


Mach doch aber ob dir das helfen wird......mir scheint das aktuelle Problem nach falsch aus/eingesteckt.


----------



## Maxam (31. Oktober 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Ich meine damit das die Kabel nicht an die Zimmerwand gedrückt werden. Wobei wir da auch schon bei der Stauwärme wären. Also Abstand zur Wand halten damit die Luft, die aus der Kiste geblasen wird auch gut vom Rechner weg kommt. Heißt auch dan man den Rechner nicht zu Müllt damit Luft nach oben entweichen kann.
> 
> Das Kabel in den Stecker stecken bis es mit einem Klick einrastet, dann nich daran ziehen um es irgendwo hin verlegen zu können, soweit zur mechanischen Spannung.
> Dir an der Nase zu ziehen ist auch mechanische Spannung und bedarf keiner Formel
> ...


Die selben Gedanken wie ich.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (2. November 2010)

Neues Mainboard. Und am das am besten GESTERN! Dein Mainboard verursacht so viel Hitze, dass dein Kabel schmilzt. Das kann lebensgefährlich werden.


----------



## Toddy37 (2. November 2010)

Kindgenius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß echt nicht was mein PC gegen mich hat, zuerst gehht Graka kaputt, dann funktioniert der CPU-Lüfter nicht und jetzt frisst er ständig meine Lan-Kabel auf. Das ist jetzt schon mein 5tes...
> 
> ...



WAS also ich bin mir relativ sicher das durch ein gewöhnliches patch/cross kabel so gut wie kein oder gar kein strom fließt und aufjedenfall nicht genug um ein kabel zum schmoren zu bringen da solltest du echt aufpassen und dein pc zu einem reperatur diesnst bringe mit so was ist nicht zu spaßen da man oft hört das sowas zum brand führt =0


----------



## Perkone (3. November 2010)

Ich denk mal da wird zuviel Saft an den RJ45-Port geliefert was dein Problem verursacht. Spätestens nach dem zweiten Kabel hätt ich das Mainboard getauscht, hätt mir sonst Gedanken gemacht ob das Teil nicht irgendwann eines stillen Nächtleins mir die Bude abfackelt ^^


----------



## muehe (3. November 2010)

naja die letzten Bilder betreffen ja eigentlich nur die IO/ATX Blende also egal kannst sogar abknipsen


----------



## Kindgenius (11. November 2010)

Ich hab jetzt die (sry aber...) Idioten von hardwareversand angerufen und mein problem geschildert. Das war jetzt 2 Wochen her, dass ich den PC zurückgeschickt habe, und es passiert absolut nichts, mit der Begründung das Paket sei vllt nicht angekommen, laut Poststelle ist das aber. Mittlerweile habe ich einen neuen bestellt mit den selben Konfigurationen, bloss mit ein ordentliches netzteil Corsair cx430 geholt.

Der kam natürlich 2 Tage später an. *facepalm*
Hat aber überhaupt nichts geholfen, immer noch das selbe Problem. Ich denke, ich werde den Mainboard dann mal als Fehlerquelle anschauen...

Der überschrift dieses Threads ist mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr passend, denn alle Peripheriegeräte wie Mäuse, Tastatur, USB-Stick gehen mit der Zeit kaputt, weil irgendwann eine kleiner Riss im kabel entsteht oder sich das Metall am USB-Stick sich verbiegt oder die Kontakte innendrin.

Mit dem ganz alten PC damals hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme, bis er irgendwann immer wieder abstürtzte und so meine Leidensgeschichte begann. Und der war ein PC von "One" (!!) mit wirklich dem allerletztem Dreck an Hardware, da habe ich bloss ne neue Graka eingebaut und das reichte für alles.

Seit ich den PC mit diesem Mainboard habe (Asrock K10N78M) ging das los. Den neuen wo ich jetzt habe macht übrigens auch schon Probleme, der hat wie gesagt auch die gleiche Konfiguration.
Kann es dann doch das Mainboard sein?

Bzw. sind irgendwelche Skandal-stories über dieses Mainboard bekannt?

Übrigens, der Prozessor ist ja konstant bei 50-55°c inklusive 6k Lüfterrotation mit Flugzeugdüsensimulator. Komischer Zufall, dass der CPU dauernd heiß ist...


----------



## Legendary (11. November 2010)

Ich kann dir nur aus Erfahrung und diversen Tests im Internet sagen, dass Asrock relativer Mist ist.

Kauf dir ein Asus, Abit (die nutze ich seit gut 10 Jahren) oder Gigabyte Boards...die sind qualitativ definitiv hochwertiger als dieses Asrock. Da kannste dir auch gleich nen Elitegroup reinbauen. 

BTW: Dein alter Rechner ist angeblich nicht bei der Firma angekommen, hast dir aber nen neuen bestellt? Na gz du musst ja zuviel Geld haben. Falls das Paket wirklich nicht angekommen ist, ist das Ding dementsprechend weg und du kriegst nix dafür, oft selbst nicht einmal mehr wenn es versichert war (sehr interessante Berichte erst letzens im Fernsehen)

Das dein Prozzi zu heiß ist...mhm...was für einen Lüfter hast du?


----------



## Kindgenius (11. November 2010)

> BTW: Dein alter Rechner ist angeblich nicht bei der Firma angekommen, hast dir aber nen neuen bestellt? Na gz du musst ja zuviel Geld haben. Falls das Paket wirklich nicht angekommen ist, ist das Ding dementsprechend weg und du kriegst nix dafür, oft selbst nicht einmal mehr wenn es versichert war (sehr interessante Berichte erst letzens im Fernsehen)



Naja so viel auch nicht, deswegen will ich endlich dieses Problem beheben...Ich kauf mir immer für 250 Euro relativ gute Hardware ausser eine Grafikkarte, die hab ich zu Hause und die tausch ich immer um. Deswegen kann ichs mir relativ leicht leisten.

Ich hab da eher das Gefühl, dass die nichts machen WOLLEN. Ironie des Schicksals: Auf der Website steht ein großes "HARDWAREVERSAND TESTSIEGER BLABLA" und die Kommentare von usern waren "ich habe nen defekten pc zurückgeschickt und warte seit 2 montaten auf gutschrift". 

Toll. Also habe ich umsonst 15 Minuten den ganzen mist im wert von 250 Euro verpackt, zur Post gefahren, 6,90 Gebühr bezahlt? Nie wieder bei denen, das schwör ich mir.


/edit Boxed-Kühler.


----------



## muehe (11. November 2010)

ich weiss wirklich nicht was du da machst kenne kein Fall im grossen Bekannten/Verwandtenkreis mal n Lan-Kabel verschmort ist


----------

